# Local plants for pickup



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey guys so my growouts are kinda getting out of control now so I figured I'd let someone local come by and stock up on some cuttings of my overgrown cuttings. Would be great for someone just getting started or someone just looking for a little more variety.

I have some Broms, climbing plants, a few begonias, mosses... Etc etc...

Honestly I'm not terribly concerned about price so depending on how much you take you can just throw me $10-$20. I'm more concerned about just not letting these things go to waste. I had a tank I fully planted that I'm not going to be using anymore so my loss is your gain there.

Here's a few pics of some of the stuff I have.

Some broms: 

































Some other random stuff:

































Send me a PM if you're interested. Not willing to ship.

Also, I wouldn't mind trading for any non-plant items... Leaf Litter, Springs, Bakhuis tads/froglets if anyone has any , etc.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I am in South Jersey by route 322... not far from Exit 2 on the NJ Turnpike


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Just an update, all I really have left is an Alocasia... I think its a velvet? Free to whoever wants it. I can bring it to the next MADS (whenever that is) if nobody picks it up in the meantime.


----------



## Joe-ness (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey, I'm just outside Philly, I was into darts a few years back, had to get rid of everything tho, just now getting back into PDFs and looking to start up a couple of tanks. Let me know if there's any clippings or whatnot you would be willing to sell! 
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey Joe,

As I said in my last post, I don't really have anything left. However, if you are looking for some good local places to get some plants I can definitely point you in the right direction. Send me a PM if interested.

To everyone else, please consider this thread closed.

Thank you


----------

